# point and shoot under 10k



## ankur_s06 (Jul 19, 2011)

guyz
i am looking to buy a camera under 10k 
main requirement hd recording(at least 720p),5x zoom
and decent 2.7-3.0 screen with touch .
will a wider lens matter??
intrested to buy something from sony,nikon or fujifilm

shortlisted a few myself
like sony w570
fujifilm jx300 or 250
nikon s3100


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2011)

go for sony w570,its a nice cam


----------



## Sounava (Jul 21, 2011)

I handled a few cameras few days back in the under 10k range and I will advice you to go for the Canon A3200 IS.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

I currently own this camera. Its good and fits OP's each and every requirement nicely.


----------

